# Might this be a rooster



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

I picked up 6 barred rock babies. They are all supose to be pullets but this one is different from the others. I picked it on purpose hopeing for a roo.








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

This is what most of the others look like

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I think you are going to get what you were hoping for.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I think those are determined by a white head spot and paler legs to be a roo and is somewhat of a sex-linked breed (The auto sexing breed).

So I think you have a roo but I think a pullet on the second one

Source:
http://www.ehow.com/how_6101169_tell-barred-rock-baby-chicks.html


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

Thats one of the links I read while doing research on my birds. I have found the same info in several places.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Two of my three barred rocks that I had gotten as day old chicks had a white spot on top of their heads. All turned out to be girls. They'll be 4 this May and still doing very well.


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

So far the one that I think could be a rooster is feathering out with lighter plumage than the others. It is bigger and has larger feet than the others. They are now 3 weeks old and the differances are very noticable. The possible roo also was the first to start growing its comb in. It has the largest comb for now. Guess I will find out when it either crows or lays an egg lol.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

